# ModchipDirect is the last place you should make a purchase



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

My last thread was locked due to people throwing around insults.There will be no insults tolerated in this thread but I do feel like my experience with MCD is something that needs to be shared for the good of the community. Please no more insults on this thread. 

I purchased a Switch Key about a month ago and had my emails constantly ignored for days.I also found out that the owner lies about batch numbers since he claimed "Not all batch one arrived in the same package". Each package that arrives is considered a batch,he plays word games so that people assume they will wait less. You are looking at waiting upwards of a month if you aren't in batch one. They just keep telling lies so more people pre order. This company also says their SD KEY is in stock in a big button,and then in the paragraph below states that the item is not in stock,why does the owner do this? To get more people to pre-order since 90% of people don't read,if the button said Pre-order instead of In Stock they would have gotten less than half the orders they have. Their business model is based on deceit and deception. Please proceed with extreme caution and I highly recommend that you purchase your SX Key Pro elsewhere. Maybe they deliver the sx os codes,but I would still recommend getting those else where. Why do business with a shady company when better alternatives are available? Thank you.

Please no trolling or derailing thread,only constructive comments.


----------



## kitzuki (Jun 26, 2018)

I thonk only 2 or 3 websites had pre order where instock shows.  

It clearly states on the page This item is not in stock this is a pre order.

The Previous Thread ModchipDirect asked you for an Email and order number you and you replied No and stated you will charge back.

He is a Constructive comment.

If you don't want to wait for an item that is being shipped from China to the US then to you, cancel your order and look for another Shop to sell it to you.


----------



## buda81 (Jun 26, 2018)

Why is there another thread?


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

buda81 said:


> Why is there another thread?



Last one got locked due to trolls.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 26, 2018)

Why make another thread? We get it... you don't like  them. Cancel your order and order from somewhere else.


----------



## Xandrid (Jun 26, 2018)

I remember your previous thread, even modchipsdirect was trying to help you on there and you didn't want it, so why are you making another thread?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And you should also just cancel your order or whatever and move on, they're doing the best they can to get stuff out in a timely manner (Tho it isn't really timely, but hey you try to run a business like this, and under these circumstances.) I ordered from them on June 1st, haven't gotten no confirmation email, I got jack squat. You ain't the only one waiting dude


----------



## kinio_64 (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> My last thread was locked due to people throwing around insults.There will be no insults tolerated in this thread but I do feel like my experience with MCD is something that needs to be shared for the good of the community. Please no more insults on this thread.
> 
> I purchased a Switch Key about a month ago and had my emails constantly ignored for days.I also found out that the owner lies about batch numbers since he claimed "Not all batch one arrived in the same package". Each package that arrives is considered a batch,he plays word games so that people assume they will wait less. You are looking at waiting upwards of a month if you aren't in batch one. They just keep telling lies so more people pre order. This company also says their SD KEY is in stock in a big button,and then in the paragraph below states that the item is not in stock,why does the owner do this? To get more people to pre-order since 90% of people don't read,if the button said Pre-order instead of In Stock they would have gotten less than half the orders they have. Their business model is based on deceit and deception. Please proceed with extreme caution and I highly recommend that you purchase your SX Key Pro elsewhere. Maybe they deliver the sx os codes,but I would still recommend getting those else where. Why do business with a shady company when better alternatives are available? Thank you.
> 
> Please no trolling or derailing thread,only constructive comments.



Mate why do you expect a small shop run by few people to have the same quality of service as big retail brands? They cant fulfil orders when they don't have stock, they don't have stock because Team Xecuter is not able to manufacture required quantity in time and all resellers need to wait for their turn to get stock. also sending one batch in few parcels is nothing unusual, SX pro is made in china and shipping large quantities of goods from china is far more complicated then small orders, many times parcels collected by courier at the same time can arrive several days apart, so no 1 parcel is definitely not 1 batch!
If they would say that they are taking pre orders when most competition is advertising to have goods in stock this would be a suicide for their online business,  in you previous Topic you where claiming that you are in business yourself if that's the fact you should understand this strategy  if one shop tells the truth and everyone else lies to look better ten who will be bankrupted in the end of the day?


----------



## uyjulian (Jun 26, 2018)

I recommend you *cancel your order* and *move on*. The point was *already made* in the other thread.


----------



## Xandrid (Jun 26, 2018)

julialy said:


> I recommend you *cancel your order* and *move on*. The point was *already made* in the other thread.


Exactly


----------



## Zaide (Jun 26, 2018)

We get it. You hate them because pre-orders weren't as fast as you wanted and now you're digging into tiny details and forming a grand conspiracy about every account that supports them being a fake account.

You have no interest in having a real discussion. You'll just pull another excuse out for everything. Just move on bro.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 26, 2018)

Impatient jerks can't seem to realize these flashcart merchants are very small businesses that have suddenly been hit with several thousand orders and need to spend all their time just to get caught up and get them mailed out. If they started replying to emails, it'd be christmas before they got caught up.


----------



## kinio_64 (Jun 26, 2018)

Zaide said:


> We get it. You hate them because pre-orders weren't as fast as you wanted and now you're digging into tiny details and forming a grand conspiracy about every account that supports them being a fake account.
> 
> You have no interest in having a real discussion. You'll just pull another excuse out for everything. Just move on bro.



I personally don't support them at all, i just cant stand OP behaviour


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> This company also says their SD KEY is in stock in a big button,and then in the paragraph below states that the item is not in stock,*why does the owner do this?*




I dunno, is he Chinese? i had similar issues with deal extreme, once upon a time. Said a product was in stock, I order it, then they never ship it because guess what, not in stock and finally a month later I just cancelled the order since they still didn't have it, meanwhile the website still said in stock the whole time...


----------



## kinio_64 (Jun 26, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> I dunno, is he Chinese? i had similar issues with deal extreme, once upon a time. Said a product was in stock, I order it, then they never ship it because guess what, not in stock and finally a month later I just cancelled the order since they still didn't have it, meanwhile the website still said in stock the whole time...



Ah i cant disagree there, DX or FocalPrice where terrible when it comes to stock control, i can imagine that its hard to keep track of 1000000 items in catalogue especially when they had hundreds of identical items from different suppliers, Dealing with them back in 2010~2012 was Nightmare !


----------



## Xandrid (Jun 26, 2018)

Can we get this thread locked please


----------



## TurtlePowerrr (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Last one got locked due to trolls.


Wow did this guy make ANOTHER THREAD because his last one got locked? GET A CLUE KID GO TO BED!


----------



## Issac (Jun 26, 2018)

You had issues with this store, it's been noted. You were the the one being rude and not accepting help in your previous thread, so I don't see the point of having another thread made about it. 

You got your message out, other users can take this into account when they're deciding on where to buy from. Thread locked.


----------

